# Could anyone help me with Band Attachment



## Vikavish (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but I do like slingshots very much.

What I wanted to ask is a question about band attachment on this frame that I found in my garage. It's a y frame from a clamp. I'm constricted on materials, no trees in the neighbors etc, So i want to use these nice frame that I have found. The bands I want to use are either thera bands or sling shot tubular rubber.

Also which thera band would be best? From this list http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/items/_W0QQ_sopZ12?_nkw=thera-band&_fromfsb=0&_trksid=m270.l1313

One more question, What would the easiest and cheapest way to make a handle for this frame be?

This is the frame, how would I attach thera bands? (Thanks A lot In advance)


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Check out the slingshot channel (Joerg Sprave) he has videos of such slingshots IIRC


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd advise against a slingshit if this type. I have never gotten on with it.

If you are determined to proceed, you will either want to string the bands in line with the forks, doubled at the fork, or fix horizontal bars in the tips and string the bands over the top.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

How to make a handle?

Decide first if you want to make a rotating handle. If so, then a bearing mounted sheath with a welded base plate.

If not, you have more choices. You can drill out the centre of a section of broom handle and epoxy it on, or you can buy some epoxy putty and make a moulded handle. Bear in mind that while the moulded handle will be more comfortable and may allow higher draw forces, it may also increase the chance of fork hits.


----------



## Vikavish (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for Advice.

Also, since this is a first and I dont have access to many materials, I'd rather prefer functionality to aesthetics. I'll sand it off and clean it up after I find out how this will end up.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would buy or make some wooden tips to screw into the fork tips. This will be much easier on the bands. Then you can tie the bands on with regular rubber strips or rubber bands. Just a thought.

You could also just cut the threads off of the bolts. Also Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would humbly suggest that those forks are WAYYY too high. If you put your bands up that high, you are going to have a LOT or torque on your wrist. Just look around on this forum and a Joerg's various designs on Youtube to get an idea. I would chop those forks down to a couple of inches at MOST. An easy way to attach bands or tubes on those forks is to use leather tabs. Think of a leather pouch cut in two. Wrap the cut end around the bolt with the hole pointed up above the top of the bolt. Tie the tab by wraping it with waxed string around the bolt. Then attach your bands to the hole in the leather tab. When you pull, the leather tab should come across the top of the bolt, and the band should clear the edge of the bolt. The leather will prevent the bands from being damaged by the bolt. Some just attach flat bands directly to the bolt similar to the way I described attaching the leather tab, but I am personally not fond of that as I feel the tying tends to cause undue wear on the bands ... and it is not suitable for tubes.

As for a handle ... I am not fond of rotating handles, as they just seem too unstable to me. You can just wrap a sponge around the handle and secure it with tape, giving it a bit of shape as you do. That will give you a more comfortable grip than the bare steel. Instead of sponges, you can buy foam tubes that are made to insulate household hot water pipes as an energy saving measure. These tubes are cheap and available in most hardware stores. Put one on your handle and then wrap it with tape. Another alternative is to use grips made for bicycle handle bars. These can be expensive if you buy them new. But if you go to a bike shop, explain what you are doing, and ask nicely, they may have some junk bikes lying about and will give you the used handle bar grips. Or you can get a can of Bondo, or similar auto body filler. Mix the hardener with the resin, and just keep mixing until it is about like putty. Then quickly form it around the handle and grip it with the hand you intend to use to hold the slingshot (probably want to use a nitrile or latex glove). Once it sets, it will be a very good fit for your grip. Then you can sand it and paint it. If you screw it up, use a propane torch to heat it (outside!!!) and scrape it off, and then start over. Or you can get a slab of wood and use a wood bit the size of your metal handle to bore a hole lengthwise. Rough sand the metal handle, coat it with glue and put it in place in the wood and let it cure. For glue, epoxy glues work well; Weldbond works well; and there are many other alternatives ... just check at your local hardware store and read the labels on the various glues. Once the wooden handle is in place, use a wood rasp, rat tail files, sanding drums, etc. to shape the handle however you want it.

Just a few suggestions.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

[sup]Gypsy tabs for the bands. would be better with the forks shortened. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6605-first-gypsy-rig/page__hl__gypsy__fromsearch__1[/sup]
[sup]Fimo modleing clay for the handls. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1311&_nkw=fimo+clay&_sacat=See-All-Categories[/sup]


----------



## Vikavish (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice!

I've decided Im going to use leather gypsy tabs for the attachment and that ingenious sponge handle mixed with some putty on the outside. I'll also try and get the forks cut to about 3 cms.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Vikavish said:


> One more question, What would the easiest and cheapest way to make a handle for this frame be?


Fimo would probably be easiest and cheapest: 



Joerg Sprave also has a video which demonstrates how to make a fimo handle. His is beautiful


----------



## Vikavish (Oct 27, 2011)

It ended up like this


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking good. Give it a nice handle. I presume you'll let it swivel?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great with the shortened forks! Some tabs and a handle and it will be an excellent shooter!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is looking good. Be sure to let us see the finished item, and let us know how you like it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

